# Goldstock 2020



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I've looked at their site. It looks like a blast. Maybe someday...


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

@;


cwag said:


> I've looked at their site. It looks like a blast. Maybe someday...


I highly recommend. From all the postings, most of the dogs still haven’t recovered yet (g). 4 days of nonstop play and swimming in the middle of the Poconos.


----------

